# wie komme ich an die Attribute



## 24 (27. Mai 2011)

Hi, 

ich habe folgendes xml-file : 

[XML]<plans>
	<person id="1">
		<plan>
			<x> </x>
			<y reisezeit="13:00"> 
				<z>Hinfahrt</z>
			</y>
			<x> </x>
			<y reisezeit="67:00"> 
				<z>Rückfahrt</z> 
			</y>
		</plan>
	</person>

	<person id="2">
		<plan>
			<x> </x>
			<y reisezeit="33:00"> 
				<z>Hinfahrt</z>
			</y>
			<x> </x>
			<y reisezeit="03:00"> 
				<z>Rückfahrt</z> 
			</y>
		</plan>
	</person>

.....


</plans>[/XML]

vorab: jede Person ha immer genau eine Hin- und Rückfahrt. 
Ziel ist es eine Map der Form 


```
HashMap<String,Objekt>
```

zu erstellen.

Das Objekt wird aus einer Klasse erzeugt, die u.a. reisezeitHinfahrt, rueckfahrt ... etc mit entsprechenden setter enhalten. 

Problem ist momentan noch das AUslesen der Werte. 

Sowohl mit dem Sax, Domparser auch auch mit Jdom klappt das Einlesen. Allerdings fehlt mir die Logik (insbesondere, weil ein child (person) mehrere x,y Elemente hat. 

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen, 

lieben Gruß!


----------



## Final_Striker (27. Mai 2011)

Diese Struktur im XML-File macht keinen Sinn. Du kannst dem y kein eindeutiges z zuordnen. Weißt dadurch also auch nicht ob es eine Hinfahrt oder eine Rückfahrt ist.


----------



## 24 (27. Mai 2011)

Hi, 

das ist schlecht, denn die xml Struktur ist vorgegeben 

konkret sieht das ganze folgendermaßen aus:

[XML]<plans>

<!-- ====================================================================== -->

	<person id="car_BRB_P_0" employed="no">
		<plan score="101.97406038069155" selected="yes">
			<act type="home" link="4791" x="3323988.7528439197" y="5809193.697406252" end_time="07:58:54" />
			<leg mode="car" dep_time="07:58:54" trav_time="00:37:42" arr_time="08:36:36">
				<route dist="48763.20392157816" trav_time="00:37:42">
					34216022 34212682 29754634 29754631 29754630 29754627 29754593 29754588 336754881 29513221 29513218 29754855 29754852 390396341 29754850 29754848 29754846 29754845 29517260 373402539 373402730 29754796 1001077276 29754780 29514476 666124028 666136716 34485015 1020486925 29514416 28190160 388540766 29754873 429458418 497038051 271960559 30138976 30138977 302577442 268031930 268031907 262213983 262213976 262213975 262213974 262213961 30138985 988673269 988673212 282476178 24557109 29526157 29526159 27414909 256608166 256608169 27414900 30819354 30819415 30819407 30819406 27241008 27240996 27240990 27240953 32913889 267587719 32913860 705053517 32913857 349017672 32913855 32913854 929502044 32913849 32913848 431594596 32913847 32913846 32913844 32913842 32913841 32913838 32913580 255553832 255553830 32914949 32914951 27243560 27243558 27243556 58489865 27243555 27243151 58485638 279450022 58485604 440262956 252200465 
				</route>
			</leg>
			<act type="work" link="17076" x="3364868.813833591" y="5811469.983865558" end_time="17:57:05" />
			<leg mode="car" dep_time="17:57:05" trav_time="00:36:59" arr_time="18:34:04">
				<route dist="47499.42470287481" trav_time="00:36:59">
					652044471 252200465 440262956 58485604 279450022 58485638 27243151 27243555 58489865 27243556 27243560 32914951 32914949 255553830 255553832 32913580 32913838 32913841 32913842 32913844 32913846 32913847 431594596 32913848 32913849 929502044 32913854 32913855 349017672 32913857 705053517 32913860 267586308 267587352 267587336 267587239 32914118 24557095 24557098 24557099 27414922 30819405 30819408 30819414 30819355 24557124 256608168 256608167 24557100 24557103 24557109 282476178 988673212 988673269 30138985 262213964 262213961 262213974 262213977 262213979 262213980 262213983 268031907 268031930 302577442 30138977 30138976 271960559 497038051 429458418 29754873 388540766 28190160 1020486925 29754759 666124031 666124029 29754745 28190165 28190153 30257748 29754724 373402993 373402997 29019789 28190147 28190145 29402987 29402986 29514407 28190167 390396177 29513401 29513227 320541508 29513221 336754881 29754588 29754593 29754627 29754630 29754631 29754634 34212682 
				</route>
			</leg>
			<act type="home" link="4791" x="3323988.7528439197" y="5809193.697406252" />
		</plan>

	</person>

<!-- ====================================================================== -->

	<person id="car_BRB_P_1" employed="no">
		<plan score="111.05182932483893" selected="yes">
			<act type="home" link="6747" x="3335838.6146792723" y="5810061.829854062" end_time="08:00:00" />
			<leg mode="car" dep_time="08:00:00" trav_time="00:20:00" arr_time="08:20:00">
				<route dist="28780.32297956914" trav_time="00:20:00">
					29754745 28190165 29514476 666124028 666136716 34485015 1020486925 29514416 28190160 388540766 29754873 429458418 497038051 271960559 30138976 30138977 302577442 268031930 268031907 262213983 262213976 262213975 262213974 262213961 30138985 988673269 988673212 282476178 24557109 29526157 29526159 27414909 256608166 256608169 27414900 30819354 30819415 30819407 30819406 27241008 27240996 27240990 27240953 32913889 267587719 32913860 705053517 32913857 349017672 32913855 32913854 929502044 32913849 
				</route>
			</leg>
			<act type="work" link="14486" x="3360741.0763967712" y="5811735.901314741" end_time="17:46:25" />
			<leg mode="car" dep_time="17:46:25" trav_time="00:19:16" arr_time="18:05:41">
				<route dist="27825.248225060746" trav_time="00:19:16">
					929502044 32913854 32913855 349017672 32913857 705053517 32913860 267586308 267587352 267587336 267587239 32914118 24557095 24557098 24557099 27414922 30819405 30819408 30819414 30819355 24557124 256608168 256608167 24557100 24557103 24557109 282476178 988673212 988673269 30138985 262213964 262213961 262213974 262213977 262213979 262213980 262213983 268031907 268031930 302577442 30138977 30138976 271960559 497038051 429458418 29754873 388540766 28190160 1020486925 29754759 666124031 666124029 
				</route>
			</leg>
			<act type="home" link="6747" x="3335838.6146792723" y="5810061.829854062" />
		</plan>

	</person>

<!-- ====================================================================== -->[/XML]

muss doch irgendwie möglich sein 

lieben Gruß!


----------



## 24 (28. Mai 2011)

Hi, mit verschiedenen Listen und vermutlich mehrfachem EInlesen des Files (jedenfalls dauert es unendlich lange) habe ich das gewünschte Ergebnis erreicht. 

Lieben Gruß!


----------

